# Is it possible... (to change your user name)



## Passepartout (Sep 13, 2007)

to change one's username for TUG-BBS without re-joining Tug or? How's it done? Not that I'm unhappy with jtricks, it's my name after all, but sometimes a different 'handle' allows one to put a different view on the post.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 13, 2007)

Your username is the one thing in your bbs user profile you cannot change yourself, but the administrators can do it for you manually. 

Click on the "Contact BBS Admin" link in the blue bar near the bottom of the page.  Please provide your desired username and, if it has not already been taken by somebody else, we'll take it from there.  You might want to provide several names in order of preference in case your first choice is already in use.

When the change is made,  it will apply to all future posts, and will automatically update the name shown on any existing posts of yours.


----------



## cookinmamma (Sep 14, 2007)

*amazing. . . .*

I've been wondering the very same thing!  

Thanks! :whoopie:


----------

